# Please send your river trip pic from the groove



## Big Da (Mar 8, 2006)

I am an author of a new book and need your pictures. Owners of accepted photos(prefer high resolution...panoramic) will be awarded 1 bottle of Makers Mark whiskey. Typically the groover is set up in a location with incredible views. We want your pictures from the groove or better yet with the groover included in the photo. Keep it tasteful. Please email photos to [email protected] and include the river location.


----------

